# Tree Trimmer Killer in Ohio



## Fish (Nov 24, 2010)

Some bizarre stories coming out of the Mount Vernon area, my mother
mentioned something that my cousin CliffR worked for the coroner's office
up there, and the bodies were found near his brother's farm.


I was watching "Criminal Minds" the other night, and my wife asked if there
were really a lot of people out there like that.

I had to respond, "I am afraid so"......

We have many members from up around there, any comments?

Did he really hollow out that Beech tree with a chainsaw?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 24, 2010)

Cut an access hatch into an already hollow tree.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## jrjuday (Nov 24, 2010)

I luvs ta hollow them beeches out with my wildthang!


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 24, 2010)

There is a forum for this kind of info. It is very sensitive.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bad, bad deal. Really shaken Mt Vernon up... The community has definitely been strong throughout this tragedy, and has definitely played a strong role in the support of the deceased members families.


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2010)

My mother's family is in Fredricktown, and it is a very close community,
I am sure this has everyone sick, and scared, that this guy lived among them.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Small world indeed Fish... Know the area pretty well too, used to work in Fredericktown. You ever up that way?


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, I take my mother up there for the tomato festival when I can and
she is up to it.

It is a community I would love to live in, would move there if I could.


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 24, 2010)

ilived in apple valey for 5 yrs and wife worked in fredricktown. i heard that it was near knox lake that the bodys were found. i dont get to watch the news much so i dont know but what i was told by my dad.


----------



## Ghillie (Dec 6, 2010)

He didn't cut a hole in the tree from what I have seen. He climbed up and dropped the evidence in to an existing hollow. Apparently the man the contacted to cut a hole to access the evidence had no idea what he was cutting in to the tree for. From the picures on the news that I saw, he had to climb up at least 30' to access the top of the hollow.


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Fish said:


> Yes, I take my mother up there for the tomato festival when I can and
> she is up to it.
> 
> It is a community I would love to live in, would move there if I could.



Well well Fish our paths may have crossed then. One of my wifes cousins lives in Ankenytown. They have a float in the parade for their grandkids. We love to go watch the parade and enjoy the bathtub races.
Oh as for kooky people doing bad things here in Ohio thats a fluke 99% of us are good people.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, I didn't see a link, and I must not get the news for that part of the country, not that I watch the news much anyway. From the jist of the conversation, may I assume someone hid a body in a hollow tree? Joe.


----------



## Stihl310 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just an update, this joker was locked up for life last week with no possibility of parole. Apparently it was a burglary gone bad, atleast that's what the papers are saying.


----------

